# testing - Uploading video of Milo doing tricks



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

See next post for video!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Below is the link to the video of Milo playing dead and rolling over. Enjoy!
IMG_7766_zps3ae4abf7.mp4 video by SweetMalteseAngel - Photobucket


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Milo is way too cute for his own good!!! LOL and... What a smart he is!!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks! He is very treat motivated so sometimes he would just do those two tricks when he sees the treat even before I give him the commands!...keke



Furbabies mom said:


> Milo is way too cute for his own good!!! LOL and... What a smart he is!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I :wub: sweet Milo.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh, he is so cute - AND SO TINY!! What a smart boy you have!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I :wub: sweet Milo.


*Thanks!*



StevieB said:


> Oh my gosh, he is so cute - AND SO TINY!! What a smart boy you have!


*Thanks! He is sooooo much easier to train than Mimi.*


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Too cute! Milo is very talented!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Milo is adorable.....so sweet and so smart. :chili:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> Too cute! Milo is very talented!


*Thank you!*



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Milo is adorable.....so sweet and so smart. :chili:


*Thank you!*


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Testing IMG code...click on the picture


----------

